# a 125 gallon tank in a mobile home?



## kingmidas (Jan 30, 2009)

hey so i have a great deal on 125 gallon fishtank complete set for only $380!! my question is can i have it set up in my mobile home? could it support it? and if so for how long? i once had a 100 gallon in my living room for 5months nothing happen to my floors? this one is just extra 25 gallon total of 1200 pounds? my mobile home is very old.i do think it will be able to support it, but in the long run. there is going to be a long of crack on the floors.i really want this tank. help ? anyone went throuch this if so how did you went around getting your wish?









this is the tank only $380

i have unto thursday to make up my mind people its this worth it? the tank reeally looks nice.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

the tank does look very nice i think ud be allright as long as ure floor boards arent rotten....i only say this because u said it was older. If so im sure u can crawl under ure mobil home and place some more supports need be. Nice find i really love stand especially :thumb:


----------



## cichlidpastor (Jun 20, 2009)

You say it's older. how much older makes all the difference in the world. The ones they were building in the 70's I'd say absolutely not, don't try it. The more quality ones they were building in the late 80's and 90's, you might be okay. Is this a single wide or more like a modular?


----------



## eddy (Jan 16, 2009)

Don't they use steel beams in mobile homes? Maybe not I don't really know. Either way though it would certainly be easy to get underneath a mobile home and add extra support.


----------



## kingmidas (Jan 30, 2009)

my home is built i think in the 70s its a double wide, the living was about to hold 100 gallon in the past.i want to replace my 75 gallon in the kitchen for a 125 gallon. i want to rise my baby red devils in it so they can grow faster.









their 75 gallon home








here they are they were born in the new year !! 









9months old red devils i only keeped 30 fry










dinner time!!!










they would be very happy in the 125 gallon aquarium


----------



## morfeus077 (May 9, 2009)

Have you tried to contact the MFG of the home? Maybe they can offer an opinion?


----------



## kingmidas (Jan 30, 2009)

im not sure, im thinking of adding cinder block underneath the home but not sure yet? this really sucks.


----------



## MCKP (Aug 17, 2009)

I would get it and worst case, just keep it until you figure out how to make it work.... and if you ultimately decide it won't work, you can more than definitely get your money back out of it....


----------



## kingmidas (Jan 30, 2009)

i think you are right i will go and look at the tank tomorrow, if is not too scratch up or hardwater stain i will buy it.(it was use for saltwater then to freshwater.)and keep it somewhere until i get rid of my tanks.ever though my mother would get very upset since i already have 2 75 1-55 1-29 1-35 1-10 gallon aquarium but i only have 2 running, the 75 with the **** and the 55 with a large red devil and a large flowerhorn.the others are for sale since i really want this tank.


----------



## eddy (Jan 16, 2009)

Personally I don't think that is so good of a deal that I would buy it and store it for later. There is a very good chance you could find a much better deal in between now and then...Like this one that is on the Richmond VA craigslist. That is where you live right?

http://richmond.craigslist.org/pet/1353318578.html

Edit: My bad it says richland noy richmond anyway pull up craigslist for your nearest city and see if there is a better deal on there....I see 125s going all the time for that price and occasionally much less.


----------



## kingmidas (Jan 30, 2009)

oh gosh you almost gave me a heart attack  i really thought that was selling around my place! lol
well i email the guy to see it tomorrow he told that someone esle is looking it at SAT willing to buy it for the full price since i only offer 300 buck.? :-? maybe i should wait since my red devils fry dont need the tank right away they are still very small.


----------



## cichlidpastor (Jun 20, 2009)

I didn't know that you already had a 75. Are you going to put it in the same spot or put it somewhere else? You still need to look at what you have underneath the house, but a 125 is essentially a 75 with an extra 2 feet. And depending on how the joices run, you might be okay. I would just try to make sure that the extra 2 feet have under it what the first 2 feet have. In other words, centered under whatever joices there are. But a few cinder blocks certainly wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Jayse (Feb 15, 2012)

The pics aren't loading for me but my friend has a 150 gallon in his mobile home. He went under the home and placed concrete cinder blocks under the exact area of the aquarium and stand, any gap between the cinder block and the home were filled with scrap 2x4's or other similar wood. Has held up for several years. I would just make sure its done on a load bearing wall.

I will be fixing to do mine the same way as well as soon as I'm done with the stand and setting up.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Is there any local saltwater tank forum for your area. You can usually score some great deals on them for tanks and equipment.


----------

